# Limey - Thymey Chicken Piccata (for kadesma)



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

i made this the other night, and it was so good dw started putting away the leftovers before i was finished eating.  AND she added a little water to scrape up any sauce. and this from a serious calorie counter/cutter.  

i have to admit i think it was the best piccatta i've ever made. (the butter doesn't hurt).


*limey thymey chicken piccata*

15 chicken tenderloins
sea salt, fresh cracked black pepper
flour
4 tbsps unsalted butter
2 tbsps light olive oil
1 fourteen oz. can of light/fat free chicken stock
10 six inch sprigs of lemon thyme (regular thyme is ok)
3 tbsps capers
1 large lime
2 tbsps dried parsley

wash, pat dry, and sprinkle the chicken tenderloins with s&p, and lightly toss in flour.
in a large saute or frying pan, melt 2 tbsps butter in 2 tbsps of light olive oil over medium heat, and brown the tenderlions until they've acheived a good golden color on both sides. set chicken aside.
deglaze pan with most of the chicken stock, and turn heat up to high to bring to a boil. add sprigs of thyme and reduce stock a little.
pour off reduced stock and thyme into a pyrex cup, place chicken back in pan and pour stock/thyme over chicken. sprinkle with parsley and capers. add juice and a little zest of the lime, and remaining butter distributed around the pan.
simmer uncovered for just about 5 minutes, then turn the tenderloins and simmer another minute or 2 as the sauce thickens.
plate the chicken around roasted garlic potato wedges, and drizzle the sauce over everything (removing the unsightly thyme stems).
if the sauce is getting too thick at any point, just add a little of any remaining chicken stock to help thin it out, or vice versa, reduce it a little longer after plating the chicken.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2006)

_Thanks Bucky,_
_this lookslucious..I now have our suday meal idea..Thanks again._

_kadesma _


----------



## Lynan (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds very nice BuckyTom. I love the idea of lime so must give it a try. 

One of my favourite sandwich fillings is chicken, capers, lemon zest and juice, mayo, S&P.  Magic stuff.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2006)

What a delicious idea Bucky!!  We keep most of the ingredients required or equivalents, so we will try this on very soon... thanks


----------



## mish (Aug 25, 2006)

This looks really good, Bucky. l imagine the lemon-thyme adds a great dimension of flavor. Always wanted to try that, and lemon grass. Thinking out loud, wonder how a little tequila might taste, added to the dish - like tequila lime chicken -- and garnished with lime? Mango-sticky rice for dessert? Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 29, 2006)

mish, if you try the tequila, let me know how it comes out.

i got tequila-lime marinated out a while ago using it on fish skewers on the grill. i might be tempted again. btw, what tequila would you use?


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, BT for sharing your recipe.  Just so happens I have some lemon thyme in my herb garden.


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the name!
Your recipe sounds marvelous - 
now, who got the leftovers?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 29, 2006)

i never saw any leftovers jkath.   same as the last batch of sausage and peppers.

and sc, give it a go. i planted lemon thyme this year, and it smells so good. this was my first attempt cooking with it. worked out well.

i've been thinking of using ishbel's trick of planting it between slate steps in a garden walk. it would smell fantastic as you'd mash it a little with each step. (and my sneakers wouldn't stink  ).


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i never saw any leftovers jkath.  same as the last batch of sausage and peppers.


 
oh I'm so sorry! Next time you need to hide them in something marked "remains of the experiment, August '87"


----------



## lulu (Aug 29, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've been thinking of using ishbel's trick of planting it between slate steps in a garden walk. it would smell fantastic as you'd mash it a little with each step. (and my sneakers wouldn't stink  ).



You should definitely plant it (and any other durable herbs) this way.  You are right, the smell is gorgeous and it looks great too!

The recipe sounds great!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 30, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've been thinking of using ishbel's trick of planting it between slate steps in a garden walk. it would smell fantastic as you'd mash it a little with each step. (and my sneakers wouldn't stink  ).


 
My mom has it planted all over her yard.  It makes a great ground cover and doesn't seem to mind a little trampling here and there.


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mish, if you try the tequila, let me know how it comes out.
> 
> i got tequila-lime marinated out a while ago using it on fish skewers on the grill. i might be tempted again. btw, what tequila would you use?


 
The tequila-lime marinated fish sounds to die for. What kind of fish did you use. (Cooking wheels turning - bet salmon or shrimp would be heaven.) What did you make for sides?

Re the tequila, how about airliners  I haven't had tequila since a bad experience at a club, when shooters were sent to our table, during a 15-minute special  So, I don't go out and buy a big bottle. I have looked at a few recipes calling for gold - cuerva (sp?) I have considered attempting a copy-cat version of California Kitchen's Tequila Lime chicken. I like your version because it's a piccata, much lighter and sounds very tasty. Thanks for sharing.

BTW, what do you do with the worm (shudder, lol)?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 30, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Re the tequila, how about airliners  I haven't had tequila since a bad experience at a club, when shooters were sent to our table, during a 15-minute special  So, I don't go out and buy a big bottle. I have looked at a few recipes calling for gold - cuerva (sp?) I have considered attempting a copy-cat version of California Kitchen's Tequila Lime chicken. I like your version because it's a piccata, much lighter and sounds very tasty. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> BTW, what do you do with the worm (shudder, lol)?


 
Yep, Cuevo (or some other middle of the road brand) would be a good choice for cooking. It's good enough to cook with, but no so good that you'd feel bad about using $65 a bottle tequila in anything but a brandy snifter.  

And Mish, no worries about the worm - that's usually only in Mezcal, not tequila!  

John


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Yep, Cuevo (or some other middle of the road brand) would be a good choice for cooking. It's good enough to cook with, but no so good that you'd feel bad about using $65 a bottle tequila in anything but a brandy snifter.
> 
> And Mish, no worries about the worm - that's usually only in Mezcal, not tequila!
> 
> John


 
Thank you, John. I hear ya about spending big bucks for alcohol in a recipe. As you can see, I'm not familiar with brands particularly T. I would like to give it a go, and good to know there won't be a worm. Go for the Airliners


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 26, 2006)

Buckytom, I made this last night. It got raves.
Thanks


----------



## Foodfiend (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, this might seem like a stupid question (I'm extremely good at asking this kind), but in the directions it says to "pour the reduced stock and thyme into a cup, place the chicken back in the pan and pour the stock/thyme reduction back over the chicken".  What's the reason for this?  Why not just dunk the chicken in the reduction instead of the other way 'round?  I'm assuming there is a reason, and I just can't figure it out, but I am willing to learn as I'm trying to get back into the kitchen and cook more than eat take-out all the time, and this sounds/reads delicious.  Thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2006)

not a stupid question at all ff.

you could do it the way you mentioned, i'm sure. i like to pour the deglazing liquid over the chicken to help it coat well, and also i can control the amount of liquid relative to the chicken that way. you don't want it too soupy, or too thick or dry. i tend to go on the thicker side, and add just a little remaining stock near the end to get the sauce just right.

oh, you're welcome lyndalou. i'm glad you enjoyed it. the lime and thyme just slightly sets it apart from regular ol' chicken piccata.

mish, sorry i mished your question. ?;>)
i usually make a starch like roasted or nuked potatoes, and often a salad. since it was summertime, i made a cuke, tomato, and onion salad.


----------

